# Goodnight sweet Rosie



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been a member of the forum since Rosie was a puppy..... We unfortunately got her before I discovered this forum and learnt about the importance of researching breeders. 

That being said, I wouldn't have changed her for the world. 

We had 9 beautiful years of friendship, laughter and unconditional love from our Rosie. Her best friend was the postman and she could not walk past a man in shorts without trying to lick his legs (didn't matter who the man was!) 

She also accompanied me on a load of sponsored walks with the children at the special needs school where I worked. She was amazing with all children, people and dogs alike. 

Sadly, on 18th February 2022, I had to show her one final act of love and held her as she went to sleep. She had a tumour on her bladder and she was in a lot of pain. I held her as her eyes closed and gave her a kiss as she went to sleep. I told her the pain would be gone soon and that her auntie Marj and bimble, our last dog, would be waiting for her at the rainbow bridge. 


Run free, Rosie, thank you for 9 beautiful years. You have left a huge hole in our hearts.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I'm so, sorry to hear this. Run free Rosie.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She sounds like a lovely dog, I'm so sorry. Sweet dreams Rosie


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, no @missRV . I'm so, so sorry.

Rest easy now, Rosie.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

So sorry to see this @missRV. Rosie was part of PF for so long. Goodbye lovely girl x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so, so sorry. I'm so glad I had the pleasure of meeting you and Rosie- such a beautiful girl with a wonderful owner x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss.  Rosie was a sweet looking girl .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, she looked lovely little girl.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So sorry to be reading this. 

Run free Rosie


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone, she was a special little girl by all accounts! 

Please cuddle your fur babies extra tight!


----------

